# Sanibel Causeway



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Causeway (12:00 - 16:30)

Crowded but almost dead. We all showed up but the fish didn't! 

Caught 2 small snapper and 1 toad. Saw one guy catch 1 nice snook and a 20+ pound grouper.(broke his rod in half,but he did land it!)

Talked to some guys fresh from the Sanibel Pier...saw one snook caught, nothing else.

Thunderstorms rolled threw last night and churned everything up...I had a feeling today wouldn't be to hot.

Hope everyone had a Happy New Year!! 

Tight lines, 

Jighead


----------

